# passare al profilo amd64 no-multilib.

## djinnZ

Ho la perniciosa tentazione di lanciare un 

```
eselect profile set hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib
```

.

Wine non lo uso più, ho un programma a 32 con cui sto lottando ma lo eseguirei in chroot/lxc/qemu/virtualbox quindi mi serve solo il supporto kernel.

A quali guai vado incontro?

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ho la perniciosa tentazione di lanciare

 

anche io avrei.

adesso è uscita una versione nuova delle emul-linux, che mi sta chiamando un rimescolamento assurdo di dipendenze incrociate.

l'idea delle multilib è affascinante, ma questa gestione mista porta un sacco di pasticci.

secondo me, fai solo che bene.

----------

## djinnZ

Intendevo a quali limitazioni andrei incontro.

Devo ancora configurare manualmente flash? (per esempio)

Quali programmi a parte wine hanno realmente necessità delle librerie a 32 bit?

Basta un -NDu @world seguito da depclean e revdep-rebuild o devo sempre affidarmi al -e ?

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Intendevo a quali limitazioni andrei incontro.
> 
> Devo ancora configurare manualmente flash? (per esempio)
> 
> Quali programmi a parte wine hanno realmente necessità delle librerie a 32 bit?
> ...

 

Io ce l'ho sul netbook.

Non devi configurare nulla a mano, a parte wine roba tipo zsnes non funziona. Il resto è ok.

Se hai un processore che se la sente, io darei un -e dopo aver ricompilato la toolchain.

----------

## pingoo

Io lo uso sul mio sistema e per un uso "utente domestico" non penso ci siano problemi, mentre per un uso "programmatore" forse potrebbero essercene; ad esempio, volendo dare un'occhiata allo sviluppo di applicazioni per android, mi pare non fosse possibile, in particolare eseguire l'emulatore.

----------

## djinnZ

Ho trovato la fregatura: app-text/acroread non disponibile e grub da cambiare.

Grub2 volevo evitarmelo per ora (oltre al fatto che ogni volta che metto mano al bootloader tremo) ma il guaio è che spesso mi trovo a dover usare form PDF grazie all'intelligenza sopraffina dei parassiti sociali (INPS, INAIL, Camere di commercio & C, AdE e quant'altro) che ci rovinano la vita giorno dopo giorno.

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ho trovato la fregatura: app-text/acroread non disponibile e grub da cambiare.
> 
> Grub2 volevo evitarmelo per ora (oltre al fatto che ogni volta che metto mano al bootloader tremo) ma il guaio è che spesso mi trovo a dover usare form PDF grazie all'intelligenza sopraffina dei parassiti sociali (INPS, INAIL, Camere di commercio & C, AdE e quant'altro) che ci rovinano la vita giorno dopo giorno.

 

Per grub la soluzione è grub-static, avevo dimenticato di menzionarlo. Per Acroread non c'è rimedio.

----------

## djinnZ

Grub-static era tra le mie iniziali alternative ma a questo punto pensavo di passare appena possibile a grub2, così ho anche la possibilità di riavere l'integrazione al pannello di controllo. Il problema è che dovrei prima testarlo e capire qualcosa in una delle documentazioni peggiori.

Per forza con qemu o c'è una qualche alternativa?

Ormai il mio odio verso il mattone¹ ormai è pari solo a quello per microsoft e redhat del piffero, visto  che continuano ad imporla stà scocciatura.

Perché tanto più un programma od un sistema operativo rientrano nell'accezione di molesto dinosauro (inefficiente, elefantiaco, insicuro, inaffidabile, farraginoso, costoso e molesto) tanto più piacciono?

¹ ad essere puntigliosi il termine "adobe" sarebbe riferito sia ai mattoni che alle intonacature, preparate con un impasto di letame (paglia+sterco non solo paglia come dicono nei dizionari) e creta fatte essiccare al sole e non in forno. Se non altro se lo sono scelto il nome ... grr

----------

